# Wago 750-842 nur mit USB Kabel progrmmieren?



## Renegade37 (12 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin zur Zeit dran eine Wago 750-842 für meine Wohnung zu programmieren. Leider konnte ich bis jetzt noch kein Programm auf die Steuerung übermitteln. Vor kurzem hatte ich noch ein Beckhoff USB Kabel, welches überhaupt keine Verbindung aufbaute. Habe jetzt ein WAGO 750-923 USB Kabel, mit dem die Kommunikation klappt. Leider muss ich Codesys über ne virtuelle Maschine laufen lassen und konnte bis jetzt noch keine Etherschnittstelle funktionstüchtig konfigurieren. Deshalb muss ich auf die USB Schnittstelle ausweichen. Nur kann ich das Programm nicht übertragen. Entweder habe ich einen Kommunikationsfehler #0 oder die Schnittstellen würden nicht überein passen.

Was und wo genau muss ich einstellen damit ich erstmal über USB das Programm übertragen und testen kann.


----------



## Irek (12 Dezember 2014)

Besorgen WAGO Ethernet Settings.
Schnittstelle einstellen (RS232=COM1 meistens?) USB/Com ev. Gerätemanager im Windows befragen.
 Die ist zu finden unter Einstellungen/Kommunikation in der WAGO Software.
Wenn die Identifikation positiv, dann kannst du über Codesys dein Programm einspielen.
 Dein WaGO Kabel bitte in die nächste Tonne werfen, besorge dir einen Beckhoff KS2000-Z2-USB
 Adapter. Der Stecker für PLC ist etwas fummelig, wenn man auf Gewaltanwendung verzichtet, kann man den nicht falsch anbringen.
 Eventuell muss noch neue Firmware rein (FW17). Danach geht es auch  
 über TCP.


 Irek


----------



## KingHelmer (13 Dezember 2014)

HI,

1. Die Verbindung über USB zum Controller funktioniert ja anscheinend bei dir. Das heißt du kannst über die Ethernet settings auf den Controller. 

2. Um im Codesys auch auf den Controller zuzugreifen musst du auf Online-Kommunikationsparameter
Dort kannst du dir einen neuen Parameter anlegen und den COM port wählen. Über die PFEILTASTEN(bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) kannst du dann den COMport deines USB Kabels sehen.
TIPP: Den COM-Port findest du raus indem du dir die Kommunikationseinstellungen der WAGO Ethernet Settings anschaust. Dort wird die Portnummer des Com-Ports angezeigt.

Oder aber auch im Gerätemanager.

ACHTUNG: die com-port nummer kann sich nach Entfernen und neu Verbinden des Kabels ändern, dann musst du die neu angeben.
ACHTUNG2: Die Übertragung von Programmen über das USB Kabel ist WAHNSINNIG langsam. Eine etwas größere Visu kann da schon mal ne halbe stunde dauern (nicht übertrieben)

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Knaller (13 Dezember 2014)

Moin 
Welche VM benutzt du?
Ich habe eine USB auf Ethernet Schnittstelle  und diese auf der echten Maschine installiert.  
Beim VMware Player hab ich die virtuelle Ethernet Schnittstelle auf den Modus " genattet " eingestellt.  
Ich benutze indraworks und auch twincat und auch die 3s Umgebung in den vm Maschinen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade37 (14 Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antworten! Bei Kommunikationsparameter in Codesys 2.3 habe  ich bereits die Einstellungen eingegeben wie sie auch von Wago Ethernet  Settings Programm angegeben. Des Weiteren habe ich diese Werte ( 19200,  Parity: Keine, usw. ) über Gerätemanager eingestellt. Der richtige COM  Port habe ich auch in Codesys eingestellt. Leider ist trotzdem keine  Verbindung möglich.
Eine Ethernetverbindung wäre mir eigentlich sehr  viel lieber, aber leider kann ich keine richtige Verbindung zwischen der  virtuellen Netzwerkkarte in VM Ware 9.0.0 ( Workstation ) mit Windoof  XP SP3 und meiner reellen Netzwerkkarte in Win 8.1 herstellen.
Ich  habe bereits versucht Codesys in Win 8.1 zu installieren, jedoch kommt  bei der Installation ständig die Meldung das ein Problem mit Codesys und  ENI Server aufgetreten ist. Somit kann ich inzwischen Codesys nur über  XP betreiben. 
Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich erstmal die Steuerung und  die Karten selbst testen. Ich habe vor, nach dem Funktionstest einen  All-in-One PC über Ethernet anzuschließen und darüber die Visu laufen zu  lassen.

Ich hatte vorher noch das Beckhoff Kabel, welches aber  überhaupt nicht mit funktionierte, aber das war leider so ein Ding aus  Ebay und vielleicht sogar kein Orginales.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (11 Februar 2015)

Hallo Renegade37,

als Anlage habe ich Dir zum Vergleichen drei Screenshots eingefügt, wo die korrekten Einstellungen der Parameter für die Kommunikation mittels dem WAGO-USB Servicekabel (750-923) zu sehen sind.










Zusätzlich kann mit Ethernet Settings unter dem Reiter Status der Zustand des Controllers ausgelsen werden. Der Zustand wird in Fehlercode und Fehlerargument unterteilt. Im Fenster ist darunter eine kurze Beschreibung zu lesen, wenn ein Fehler ansteht.
Zusätzlich wird ein Fehler über die rot blinkende I/O Led am Controller kenntlich gemacht. Wenn Sie grün leuchtet steht kein Fehler an.
Im Folgenden ist hier der Link zum Handbuch des Controllers. Im Kapitel (10) Diagnose findest Du eine ensprechende Beschreibung für alle Fehler.

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?q=750-842&action=search&frontendId=frontendGeneral_cms_de-de&lang=de?utm_source=de_port&utm_medium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=MAN

Ein Fehler kann ebenfalls eine Ursache sein, warum ein Programmdownload verhindert wird.


----------

